
Google Voice Is About To Take Off: Number Porting Coming Soon For $20 - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/google-voice-is-about-to-take-off-number-porting-enabled-for-20/
======
nomurrcy
Has anybody else had a completely horrid experience with google voice? I've
consistently had a problem where a large percentage of text messages sent to
my google voice number from AT&T customers simply don't show up. (either in
the web interface or on a handset) This is a terrible problem as no indication
is given to the sender that the message wasn't received.

I requested help via their web forms and never got any response. Eventually I
had to stop using my google voice number. Any other horror stories?

